# HGVC Ocean Oak (Hilton Head) Nov 19 to 25 (6 nights) 2 BR



## DG001 (Oct 13, 2021)

Pre-thanksgiving stay at this beautiful resort.
​
​​
*OCEAN OAK BY HGVC*​


*Arrival Date: *11/19/2021
*Departure Date: *11/25/2021​

Friday to Thursday.
Asking $115/night. Message me if interested.
Thanks!


----------



## DG001 (Oct 20, 2021)

Still available - make an offer! 
6 nights at a gorgeous resort right on the water. 2 BR 2 BA from 11/19 to 11/25.


----------



## stevieian (Oct 22, 2021)

Still for Rent ?  is there a chance it's an Oceanfront Room ?  Thanks,  Paul


----------



## stevieian (Oct 22, 2021)

Sent you a PM also with my text-cell number, waiting on you.  thanks,  Paul


----------



## stevieian (Oct 23, 2021)

Waiting for a Reply.


----------



## DG001 (Oct 24, 2021)

Apologies - was out this weekend, reached out. Thanks!


----------



## Gaye Flury (Nov 13, 2021)

Is this still available?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DG001 (Nov 15, 2021)

RENTED - thanks for your interest!


----------

